# Trusting my putting line problems...



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm a pretty good putter from 15 feet and in. And usually I take a look at the line from behind the ball to find breaks and a target, I then go to the ball and address my putter and 'see' the line from the target to the line on my putter (I use a Ping Redwood Anser).

I putt and am very happy with the outcome most of the time.

Lately I've been trying to build a different routine in because I can't 'see' the line very well for those lag putts. I try to use the putting line on the ball to line up with my line on the green. 

But every single time I addressed the ball during my rounds this past weekend, I couldn't trust the line on the ball. Each time I would readust my address position and putter line. The results were consistently right of target(for long putts). On the 15 yards or less, I lined the ball up, trusted it, and was off on my putts as well - it just didn't feel good. So I couldn't trust the line on the ball.

I threw the concept out the window after some horrible putting and just went by eyesight again. I was fine 15 yards or less.

But... I need help finding that line during lag putting. For some reason I can't 'see' it as well and thought lining up the ball would help.

Any tips on either lining up the ball for lag putts? I mean, if I can line up the ball correctly and trust it I'll walk up and hit it. I just can't seem to line the balls line with the line I actually see.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

try breaking up the putts into 15 foot lengths, example, a 30 footer becomes 2 15 foot putts, and work backwards from the hole, see the last 15 fotter, and then where that starts is the hole for the 1st 15 footer


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

i try to concentrate more on speed but for lining it up i just pick something about half way to the hole and do the best i can from there. its really what you like. everyone is different


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

The reason this doesn't work for everyone is because not everyone is in the perfect position for it to work. If your eyes are not DIRECTLY over the ball, when you're looking down at it, your eyes will trick you and it will look as if the line is pointing inside or outside the line.

Do this. Set up to a putt normally, then take a ball and drop if from inbetween your eyes. It should hit your ball below, or come down on the same line. If it drops outside or inside, you need to adjust your setup accordingly.

Very common problem. This will help you a lot.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I used to have trouble with finding my line on long putts. Many years ago I started "spot putting", and I almost never miss my intended line any more. When you are standing behind the ball to read the line, pick a spot on that line about 3 feet in front of the ball. Keep your eye on that spot as you step up to the ball and take your stance. Then stroke the ball so it rolls over that spot.

I do this... I even keep my eye on that spot for my one practice stroke, then I address the ball and make sure I'm lined up to that spot before I look away to the hole to get my final distance gage, then I stroke the putt. The only time I miss very badly any more is when I totally misread either the break or the speed. I rarely miss my spot by more than a small fraction of an inch. 

Learn to do this with every putt, even the 3 footers, and you won't need to draw a line on your ball, because YOU can actually see the line better. It makes every putt just a 3 foot putt... the only thing that changes is the power that you hit it with.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes intermediate targets are good, especially for longer putts.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've always had alignment problems, I guess partly because I'm so tall that it's easy to get out of whack somewhere in the tall distance between my eyes and the ground. In recent years, knee problems have made it worse. I can't get behind a putt on my haunches. I can only stand there bent at the waist, without getting my head as low to the ground as I once could. If I tried doing the Camillo Villegas spider squat, it would cost you all flowers and get well cards.

So, the things I CAN do when I practice, and occasionally on the course to insure I still have a fighting chance are...

Survey my putt from the side to determine whether I can see the high or low side. It's funny how sometimes I can see the slope that way, but not from behind the ball.

Drop my putter from the bridge of my nose to insure my eyes are over the ball to begin with. Regardless how difficult it may be to ascertain the correct line, once I make a choice, I want to hit it where I intend to.

Concentrate on a reasonably controlled, but fairly light grip pressure. I sometimes lapse into holding the club with a death grip and find that usually results in pulling putts. I've gone to a heavier putter and that has helped too.

And this will seem contrary to usual instruction - I bend over a bit MORE at the waist until I settle into a posture that doesn't cause me to feel I'm straining to hold an upright posture. Try it - you'll find you "bottom out" and it's a relaxed position with no feel of strain. This let's me concentrate on turning my shoulders and having as much feel in the stroke because I don't feel compromised by the feeling of other muscles trying to hold a posture. I hope all that made sense...

All this, plus much of what was said before by other people...


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

When i putt its like i take lil snap shots of the line in my head. So when i'm in my putting routine i take severl lil snippets and piece them together, then when i set up my line on the ball is always pointing at where i want to hit it .. I'm not a big fan of spot lining cuz then your trying to hit that spot and will cause your speed to be misjudge cuz your focused on a shorter spot then the hole. I use to do it and it caused problems so i got into this routine.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Foster4 said:


> When i putt its like i take lil snap shots of the line in my head. So when i'm in my putting routine i take severl lil snippets and piece them together, then when i set up my line on the ball is always pointing at where i want to hit it .. I'm not a big fan of spot lining cuz then your trying to hit that spot and will cause your speed to be misjudge cuz your focused on a shorter spot then the hole. I use to do it and it caused problems so i got into this routine.


I don't really understand the comment about the distance being off because of using the spot method. It may not have worked for you, but I have no problems at all with distance. The last thing I do before I hit the ball is look at the hole to "feel" the distance. The spot is used ONLY to get me aligned correctly. Once my stance is set, I never look at the spot again.


----------

